# xbox live or league of legends??



## chiefsirbong420 (Jan 1, 2014)

I got an xbox live accpunt. OGFire1517
games are
Madden 25
HALO4
Halo Reach
Darksiders 2
Batman Arkham City
Tomb Raider.
i also play league of legends my account is StupidSkills420


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2014)

you can use both the steam user name and xboxlive user name stickies.
those stickies are there to help stop massive floods of threads for gamer tags and user names.
and create more free room for actual thread talk on gaming


----------

